# Mango puree or sauce with chalky taste?



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Sometimes I have to use IQF mango slices to make mango sauce if they aren't in season. Problem is that after sweetening the fruit, pureeing and straining it through a china cap there is still that chalky aftertaste. Anyone know how to get rid of it? Would it be better if I cooked the sauce and added starch for a better mouthfeel?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Angry chef...

There are many high qulity fruit purres on the market...No need to by IQF..I use mango,papaya,passion fruit as an example.
Almost every specialty food vender carries it. I use Sid Wainers out of fall river mass.

Also if a mango has not had a chance to ripen the starch has not been able to convert to suger..hence a starchy sauce.
cc


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

The pastry chef I worked with used Ravifruit purees from France. Sometimes when the supplier was out, he'd stock us with Cap Fruit. Both are very very good and consistent.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You can also look for Sicoly or Perfect Puree. Much easier than pureeing IQFs.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

silly question: what is IQF?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

_Nevermind_


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks guys. I just thought it would be cheaper making my own puree. I can get Perfect puree for my vendor.
Another question regarding mango dessert sauce: Do you use straight puree sweetened with a touch of simple syrup or do you ever cook the puree and thicken with starch?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I try to avoid starch in my sauces. They never look very appetizing, and it distracts from the taste of the fruit. I try to enhance the flavor by slowly reducing with 10% sugar, and maybe brightening the flavor w/ lemon juice.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I add just enough starch to thin purees such as passion fruit or lechee to hold their shape. Mango is thick enough to hold it's own as is raspberry. Agar or arrowroot work as well. Remember to bring the sauce to a boil to cook out the starch.
Acid (lemon, vinegar, tartaric...) and salt will liven up a flat fruit sauce, even rum or coconut liquor work well in small doses.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks momoreg and m brown. I too agree if the sauce is thick enough it doesn't need starch. Sometimes I'm just not sure which fruit should be treated with heat because it can cause discoloration. I generally do cook berry sauces to concentrate their flavors. And I've done a little research on mango puree and have read that it's better to just bring it up to a quick boil and then cool, so it doesn't discolor if holding the sauce a couple of days. Does anyone use instant cold-set starches for sauces?


----------

